# MAC Cosmetics Credit Card



## ichikeshiesan (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't know why but I wish MAC offered like a store credit card besides just having the PRO card. Just so that us beauties who aren't professional MUA but have a love for make- up can receive some type of benefits too. Ahhh a girl can dream.

  ( Although, I know I might put myself in debt with makeup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. )


----------



## alawode06 (Oct 14, 2013)

I said the same thing!!!!!! I need a MAC credit card but then I know my habit


----------



## exteena (Oct 14, 2013)

That would be life changing and I would be so down! However, I think our significant others would protest this idea so much!


----------



## matchachoco (Oct 15, 2013)

I love this idea! I resist all store credit cards but for MAC, I might bite.


----------



## ichikeshiesan (Oct 16, 2013)

I wonder why they don't have one though..


----------



## niinherz (Oct 16, 2013)

Shoot I would be in deep deep trouble if they would offer one lol


----------



## Amby79 (Oct 25, 2013)

I can't even form a sentence just thinking about it lolol. That card would be hot and half melted from being over used!


----------



## ichikeshiesan (Nov 1, 2013)

Amby79 said:


> I can't even form a sentence just thinking about it lolol. That card would be hot and half melted from being over used!


So true LOL !! MAC knows


----------



## deadSAVVY (Nov 1, 2013)

I should've never creeped up on this post! The thought alone of MAC offering a credit card is too troubling for me LMBO! The things I would get into..I mean I do already but this opens a couple more doors! Lol ok done


----------

